
Bootsketch: Design Sites Faster - whatsnewsaes
Http://bootsketch.com
======
whatsnewsaes
::What is bootsketch?::

Bootsketch is a sketch file that gives you all of the Bootstrap components in
the latest 4.0 documentation.

::The problem::

I design a lot of sites that are developed in Bootstrap. All of the current
Bootstrap sketch files seem to be missing the mark. no symbols or poor use of
symbols, ineffective symbol overrides, unorganized, not resizable, colors /
type aren't linked to components

:: My Solution ::

In Bootsketch I've created each symbol to be resizable, intuitive, and
extendable

All colors are linked to layer styles and symbols so updating branding is
extremely quick and easy. Updating text styles is just as easy

P.S. Checkout our product hunt video here
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bootsketch](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bootsketch)

